# Strip Club together?



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

H and I will be going away for our annual adults-only long weekend. This year we are going to a more adult location than ever before...a place where people typically go for night clubs and bachelor/ette parties. We like that sort of thing.

This place is known for its strip clubs, although I think they might be a bit seedy (not necessarily upper class).

Both H and I have been to them alone in the past. I have been to both female and male clubs, but they were always very upper crust as far as strip clubs go...and in the female club, there were plenty of couples there and that made me feel more comfortable.

Debating that we check one out on our trip, just to spice things up, but not sure if it would be a turn on or a turn off?

I would love to know others experiences. I am thinking female club (H would never want to see a bunch of schlongs). Here are my questions. ...

Is there really a difference in what goes on in the clubs in the higher class establishments vs the more seedy ones?

Would I be majorly uncomfortable going to one of these places? My fear would be that I would be the only female audience member and would receive unwanted attention because of it, both from the strippers and the other guys there.

Did you guys find it exhilarating, just so-so, or a total waste? I know these places are pricey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

The biggest difference, from my experience, is going to be in the attractiveness of the dancers. I've been to a really low-end place for a friend's bachelor party, and didn't find the women attractive. My wife and I went to a "middle of the road" place and were likewise unimpressed. But, for the past couple of years, we've been visiting one about once a month. While night a high-high-end place (it's casual), they do a booming couples' business on weekends when they run their "date night" promotion. (That's when we usually go.) And, they have a reputation for being very dancer-friendly, providing a fair number of perks. Possibly as a result, they seem to have a higher ratio of women we find attractive and the vast majority of them are quite friendly. They don't get bent out of shape if you politely decline their offer of a lap dance, and most seem to have a knack for which tables are open to a "drive by" offer of a dance, and which ounces to just leave be.

So...I probably didn't help much, did I? Possibly you can do what we did to find our place: found a web site with listings and reviews of the clubs in the area, checked out those and the clubs' own sites to see which ones looked like they'd be a good fit for us. And we found a good one. There's a club less than 10 minutes from our house that we've never been to because it seems skeevy, yet gladly drive abou 30 minutes to get to our regular place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

kag123 said:


> Debating that we check one out on our trip, just to spice things up, but not sure if it would be a turn on or a turn off?
> 
> I would love to know others experiences. I am thinking female club (H would never want to see a bunch of schlongs). Here are my questions. ...
> 
> ...


Me & my husband .... we both went together about 8 -9 times in the last 4 yrs ...I was a little mid life WILD phase.... I LOVED IT... It was a higher class place... only "air grinding"...they encouraged women /gf's to come with their guys, all the women got in FREE....and every lap dance, a man was allowed to bring 1 woman back with him to watch every move of that dance.... If a guy touched the girl, he'd be bounced out. Seen that happen once. 

I was fine with him getting 1 lap dance every time we went...he waited for the BOGo's ....I didn't choose to go back to watch- gave him that time alone, he had a favorite too, she thought it was so cool we came together.... I did watch a guy friend get one- just for curiosity...

The 1st time we went.. I wasn't exactly expecting him to ask for one of those...Neither of us has ever stepped into a place like this in our lives (being the conservative souls we were ) ... so it was ALL NEW....(husband was 45 at this time), he assumed it would be "skanky" (his words) but found he really enjoyed it ! I wanted the truth outta him. He didn't need to downplay it. 

I purposely sat a little away from him...with a GF & kinda just watched my husband... it was interesting...then this beautiful stripper started talking to him, he is a quiet man, I enjoyed seeing him engaging like that, his eyes lit up....then he asks me if he could go back with her...I remember these feelings starting to RISE within me....like "WOW, how can he ask me this, he wants to see another woman naked [email protected]#$%^" ...but yet....I LIKED it somehow... I recognized it as "Jealousy"... but ya know, I've never felt this way about him too much in the past, he has NEVER given me reason too!!! I'd say it was about time! It just made me want to claim him more for myself later that night... I let him have that lap dance. 

When we got home that night, he was in rare form... on fire...I loved it ...even though he had to get up for work in like 3 hrs... Now during this time my sex drive was HIGHER than his, so anything to turn him on was working for me !!  ... I told him if that place can do THIS to him, we'll go back every week!! That only lasted about 2 times, then the allure wore off slowly...It was just the new excitement novelty. 

We've only been to this 1 Club... I am so sure "higher class" has a better atmosphere, they are not all created equal, one guy was trying to get us to go to one with more relaxed rules....even my husband had no desire to go there. We knew the reputation was LESS. 

For US, it was a SPICING....don't regret it at all....would do it all over again.....but after a time, the allure wore off...for both of us.... it played it's phase out.

Watching them do the little bachelor skits on stage....Oh I loved that.... sitting this poor guy in a chair near the pole, then one stripper climbs the pole, then just DROPS on him... (I'd be afraid they'd break his pecker if he was hard)... then one seductively takes off his belt ....uses it as a collar and leads him around like a dog while another 2 ride him.. .then one gets to whip him in the behind.... then he gets to watch a little pole demonstration.... then it is HIS turn... Oh I haven't laughed that hard in a long long time.









Fun memories !!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I went to a high class one with my ex husband then we also got taken to a seedy one once.

The high class one was fun The seedy one,not so much.At the high class one the women were absolutely gorgeous!!And they weren't just working a pole,they were actually doing really beautiful dances that were erotic but not trashy.No stripper shoes or glitter at this place.It was like watching a ballet...except they were naked
You didn't shove dollar bills at them either.There was a fancy little tip center at each table and then several around the stage where you could leave their money for them.It was collected after each dancer.

The seedy one was horrible.Tons of stripper perfume,stripper heels,stripper glitter,bleh! They rubbed their glittery boobs all over my exes face and tried to do the same to me but i was like uh no thanks.


----------

